# Menopause And MMJ



## luckandleather (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies!
Has anyone found relief from symptoms of Menopause using MMJ?



What worked best, vape, edibles, tinctures?


----------



## luckandleather (Apr 9, 2011)

well thats disappointing. I had read some where that marijuana helped with hot flashes.


----------



## HiTime (Jul 28, 2011)

I started vaping indica strains several months ago & my hot flashes & night sweats are 99% gone. It's wonderful.


----------

